# Blankshirts



## katwalla (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone purchased shirts and had them printed on from Blankshirts? Quality, turn around time, etc.
Yay/Nay?
thanks for any and all help!
kat


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I started out with Blankshirts and Jiffy Shirts. Blankshirts is decent. Their prices are a tad higher than SanMar or Alpha Broder. The quality is good and the shipment time is reasonable.

I would say Yay (but keep your options open).


----------



## katwalla (Dec 8, 2013)

I will have to check them out. For now, I need a co. that also prints, I don't have the equipment to print my own. We will be making our own designs.
Thanks for your help
kat


----------

